# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Soap Business That Should Have Gone Out of Business?

## Addieface

Hello everyone,
Iâm doing a bit of research for a soap viewer-targeted article. Itâs about soap businesses that would, realistically, have gone out of business yonks ago in the real world. The only problem is that Iâve only ever watched Coronation Street so need some help discovering other soap businesses to include!
Does anybody have any ideas, and can you say why? So far I have:
Underworld (the employees are never at work, the business has failed to expand and it lacks the resources to fulfil all those âbigâ orders it supposedly has...)
The Rovers Return (not a high customer turnover; ongoing controversial drama; high owner turnover etc.)
Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!

----------

